# Is she pregnant?



## Richi (Dec 2, 2006)

Well about a month and a half ago.I found a cat and i went up to it and tried petting it but it wouldnt let me.I said to myself "o well" so i fed my dog and started walking back towards the house when i look back to see if the cat was still there and no it wasnt,it was right behind me.So i went to my house and got some cat food for it and it gobbled it all up.So i decided to keep the cat ,who i named Blacka.(actually my little brother named it.)well over the next week it started getting friendlier and it would now let me pet it.Now i think she is pregnant.She has started growing around her belly area and her nipples are really swollen.I think she came to me pregnant,because well my other male cat is neutered.Well i just want to confirm she is pregnant . here are some pics of her.Please be the judge of it .I will spay her soon after she has kittens if in fact she is pregnant.Plus she seems to be a vey young cat.Can this cause a problem?here they are.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

she sure looks pregnant to me. 

Baby time!!!


----------



## Richi (Dec 2, 2006)

you really think so? How far along do you think she is?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She looks pregnant AND casing your home for likely spots to birth in... 
I'd say she is about 2-3 weeks away from kittening? They really look like they are going to POP for about a week before they give birth.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Pretty far if you've had her for 6 weeks and are pretty sure she was pregnant when she came home with you. Kitten gestation is typically about 9 weeks.

Here's some info for you:

http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... ybirth.htm

You might want to do some further research on preparing for the birth, the birth itself and the days immediately after, so that you know what to be looking for and how to identify trouble.


----------



## Richi (Dec 2, 2006)

Usually when do her teets fill up with milk?Is it like weeks befor or mor of days befor?


----------

